# Who Was That -



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

On my way home from a great (and I mean great!) three nights at Stokes this afternoon, I spotted an Outback heading north on the Garden State Parkway while I was heading south. Two Outbacks passing in the night - er, afternoon. Was it anybody from outbackers.com?

Had a great time. When we went up Wednesday, it was about 74 degrees and beautiful. Thursday, it was 81 and not a cloud in the sky - what a great day for hiking in the mountains. Friday was 65 and sunny - another great day. Had to pack up in the rain today, but that was fine by me because the last three days could not have been better.

By the way, the slide toppers worked great - kept all the debris off the slides in the pouring rain Friday night.

And one other note - the stabilizers are definately not meant to support the weight of the TT. Because I was on a hill, I let the TT down on the front stabilizers so I could remove a few blocks from under the tongue jack. I had no problem doing this while jacking up on Wednesday, but after I removed the blocks and was lowering the tongue jack, they both buckled and the TT crashed down - fortunately, only two or three inches. And I didn't get hurt as I had already removed the blocks - God was keeping an eye on me. The jacks are a bent mess.

Fortunately, I already have two scissor jacks, I bought a while ago, that I was going to install in place of the front jacks - so, it's just a matter of when I get the chance. I think I'll replace the rear jacks too.

I hope a lot of you got the chance to get away, these past few days or this weekend.

Scott


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Glad you're okay and that you had a great time!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Wasn't me, but I wish it was.....only 19 more days 'til Otter Lake!

Tim


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad you had a great trip and you didn't get hurt with the front of the TT fell

Don

Can't wait Tim


----------



## dougdogs (Jul 31, 2004)

wasn't me, but I saw an Outback on 206 south yesterday afternoon. Was that you??


----------



## mollyp (Aug 10, 2005)

Scott,

Wish it was us. We, too, are counting the days till Otter Lake.

Glad you're ok, that God was with you and the damage was minimal. Sounds like it could have been a disaster

Wendy


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

dougdogs said:


> wasn't me, but I saw an Outback on 206 south yesterday afternoon. Was that you??
> [snapback]104126[/snapback]​


DD,

If it was around 1:15 - 1:45 it was most likely me. We left Stokes just shortly after 1:00. Tough to leave and get back to "civilization" after 10 days off for Easter and three days and nights in the Outback.


----------



## Greatblu (Apr 17, 2006)

I wish it was us that you saw. We'll be taking our maiden voyage this weekend to SW Ga. 
We did have a wonderful Outback sighting though!! 
As we were coming back from buying our new 21rs, we saw a beautiful sight. We have to buy/make a rig to carry our canoe on top of the truck (we used to put it on top of the pop-up), at the stoplight in our hometown of KIngsland, Ga there was a truck and camper rig waiting to turn onto I-95 and it had kayaks on the roof of the pickup. I pointed it out to the wife and as we passed she noticed that it was an Outback 21rs. Hopefully it was someone from the Outbackers website going to have fun.


----------



## madmaccm (Oct 7, 2005)

Moosegut,

Glad to see you had a good time and sorry to hear about the snafu with the TT.

Happy Outbackin!!

C-Mac


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I will add that to my list of things not to do while camping. Glad your OK.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> dougdogs said:
> 
> 
> > wasn't me, but I saw an Outback on 206 south yesterday afternoon. Was that you??
> ...


Looks like another mystery solved! but just to be sure, DD, were there Keebler wrappers in the window?

Moosegut, glad to have you back...and safe


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad you had a nice trip...we're outta here on Friday for the PNW Rally.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad you had a nice trip...we're outta here on Friday for the PNW Rally.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man, its gonna be quiet around here


----------

